# lighting question____



## DCkush (Jun 18, 2011)

Would a t5 8 bulb fixture be good lighting for 5-10 plants in an aeroponics setup?


----------



## Growdude (Jun 18, 2011)

DCkush said:
			
		

> Would a t5 8 bulb fixture be good lighting for 5-10 plants in an aeroponics setup?


 
It would be a great vegg lighting for 8 square feet, flowering not so much.

Number of plants and what system you use doesnt matter.

Would 8 sq/ft be good for a aeroponic system with 5-10 plants?

Maybe with clones flowered in a  SOG setup.


----------



## DCkush (Jun 18, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> It would be a great vegg lighting for 8 square feet, flowering not so much.
> 
> Number of plants and what system you use doesnt matter.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. Hella fresh if you cant tell. I'm planning on growing some autoflowers though. I should have mentioned that. So they won't end up as big as normal strains and I was readinup on that ScrOG last night and wanted to implement it into the plan. And what exactly is it about cfls that they say isn't as good as hps. The light spectrum?


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

CFLs have enough (note: I said enough, not the best.) energy and intensity if enough wattage is used and distance from the leaves, and thus further intense circulation fans, is needed. Another thing to remember about CFL is that the most optimum bulbs to use are the medium sized around 20 or so watt, which will equiv to up to 100 watts. Do Not get the big spiral bulbs. Big tube bulbs are just fine if not better than spiral. They kick out to about 2000 lumens at in inch distance. Indoors you want to get about 3,000 lumens per sq ft and about 5000 lumen per sq foot when you induce flowering. So you have to get enough bulbs for this purpose.

For veg get cool whites 6500K spectrum.
For flower get warm white 2700K spectrum bulbs.

Or use tube flouros or CFLs until your ready to flower and then use a couple small wattage HPS to flower plus your CFLs this should treat you just fine.


----------



## DCkush (Jun 18, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> CFLs have enough (note: I said enough, not the best.) energy and intensity if enough wattage is used and distance from the leaves, and thus further intense circulation fans, is needed. Another thing to remember about CFL is that the most optimum bulbs to use are the medium sized around 20 or so watt, which will equiv to up to 100 watts. Do Not get the big spiral bulbs. Big tube bulbs are just fine if not better than spiral. They kick out to about 2000 lumens at in inch distance. Indoors you want to get about 3,000 lumens per sq ft and about 5000 lumen per sq foot when you induce flowering. So you have to get enough bulbs for this purpose.
> 
> For veg get cool whites 6500K spectrum.
> For flower get warm white 2700K spectrum bulbs.
> ...


 

Thanks ac. Lots of help man. I read somewhere that you can buy diff color CFL bulbs for the red spectrum. Does this help or what?


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

DCkush said:
			
		

> Thanks ac. Lots of help man. I read somewhere that you can buy diff color CFL bulbs for the red spectrum. Does this help or what?


 
The awesome thing about living in a world full tight arses, is that they have come out with new regulation that states that any CFL manufacturer has to display the spectral information and not just use terms like "cool white" "warm white" "daylight" etc etc etc.

So look for the spectrum information on all bulbs. and refer to this table below.


----------



## Locked (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey AC I am curious about your screen name. Anything to do with Ergoline?  I used to dabble a bit in Ergoline alkaloids.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

Alkaloid is rather a large general term to describe a more or less electrically active element or chemical, therefore reactive to the brains electrical functions, basically making it an "active ingedient" per se.

They are just the most basic of elements in nature, That can be considered active with our bodies. You get what Im getting at. lol


----------



## BBFan (Jun 18, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> The kelvin is what is also referred to as Lumens.


 
Alkaloid-  While your name may be derived from a naturally occuring organic compound, your advice sometimes borders on supernatural!

No offense but, where are you getting this information?  Kelvin has absolutely nothing to do with lumens.  And while degrees Kelvin does simplify things in determining proper spectrums for photosynthesis, it is only a benchmark.

You should research photosynthetically active radiation and the absorption and action spectrums of light and how it drives photosynthesis before giving someone advice on what works best for lighting, unless you have solid experience.

Light intensity is a critical factor in determining grow room set-up. 

DCKush- 
As Growdude said- the fixture you mention would be great for vegging but will be lacking instensity for flowering- even for autos.  Your results will be light and airy buds.  Combined with cfl's you'll certainly get better results, but your best results will be from a hid bulb for flowering.  It's all about your goals, your space, and your budget.  Deciding all those things now will serve you much better than trying to make changes along the way.
Good luck and happy growing!


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Alkaloid- While your name may be derived from a naturally occuring organic compound, your advice sometimes borders on supernatural!
> 
> No offense but, where are you getting this information? Kelvin has absolutely nothing to do with lumens. And while degrees Kelvin does simplify things in determining proper spectrums for photosynthesis, it is only a benchmark.
> 
> ...


 

WHOA DUDE! Look I only said that because the the chart shows the term Kelvin, and the guy might not get that its showing him the spectrum the lights fall into. Of course I know theres a difference between Lumens and Kelvin, Kelvin is a term related to light energy and temperature. DOnt belittle me Sir. It wont work.

Dont be so quick to be right.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 18, 2011)

bbfan and growdude know very well these stuff dude ...
I'm quite new here too ( less then one year ) but i think that you are trying too hard ... Don't push it so hard.
The info available by this guys is more then great. Some are really pros ... Some just hardcore ( in the good way )


----------



## Hick (Jun 18, 2011)

> The kelvin is what is also referred to as Lumens.



absolutely and unequivocally false. 
Kelvins state the color temperature and Lumens state the brightness output. 
You may 'know' the difference, but that isn't what you stated.
A 23 watt "3000K"(kelvin) bulb puts out about 1500 "Lumens" while a 55 watt "3000K" (kelvin) bulbs puts out about 4800 "Lumens".. totally not related


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

NVM, Ill just edit it.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I just checked outside and the world hasnt ended so it looks like we caught this in time.

I made a mistake on my post so I deleted it, I was wrong and looking back WTH was I talking about, I completely brought in lumens into a response about spectrums. Another idiot move, thank you all for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Hick (Jun 18, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> NVM, Ill just edit it.



I don't think anyone is "bustin' yer hump" just bcause you're trying to help. You're zeal is refreshing. 
We just don't want inappropriate or incorrect information to be inadvertently passed along.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

I understand 100%


----------



## Hick (Jun 18, 2011)

:aok:... BELIEVE  me... our members will not hesitate to correct information..
but seldom will you hear discouragement from trying to help others.


----------



## DCkush (Jun 19, 2011)

Whilst you gents have been gettin eachother panties bunched I think I've decided upon a lighting setup that suits my op. Gonna go with a t5 8 bulb. For flowering gonna get 4 reds in the mix along with the whites and throw some reptile lights in there to boost trich production. I know most of you said try for hps or hid but I experienced first hand(knowingly) buds grow this way minus the reds and UV lights. I'm convinced. I'm gonna get those lights as close as possible and ventilation won't be an issue so it feels right but you all have more experience so lets hear it!!


----------



## Hick (Jun 19, 2011)

DCkush said:
			
		

> Whilst you gents have been gettin eachother panties bunched I think I've decided upon a lighting setup that suits my op. Gonna go with a t5 8 bulb. For flowering gonna get 4 reds in the mix along with the whites and throw some reptile lights in there to boost trich production. I know most of you said try for hps or hid but I experienced first hand(knowingly) buds grow this way minus the reds and UV lights. I'm convinced. I'm gonna get those lights as close as possible and ventilation won't be an issue so it feels right but you all have more experience so lets hear it!!



nope.. my panties are still in a bunch..:angrywife:  I ain't answerin'.. I should have just allowed you to go on believing you were gonna' get 6500 lumen p/bulb?? :ignore:

however... bbfan and growdude gave you 'great' advice from 'experience'..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2011)

DCkush said:
			
		

> Whilst you gents have been gettin eachother panties bunched I think I've decided upon a lighting setup that suits my op. Gonna go with a t5 8 bulb. For flowering gonna get 4 reds in the mix along with the whites and throw some reptile lights in there to boost trich production. I know most of you said try for hps or hid but I experienced first hand(knowingly) buds grow this way minus the reds and UV lights. I'm convinced. I'm gonna get those lights as close as possible and ventilation won't be an issue so it feels right but you all have more experience so lets hear it!!



I don't understand the tubes you are getting--you want blue spectrum for veg and red spectrum for flowering.  You need ventilation regardless of heat.  Your plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on.

I am curious why you even asked the question, since it appears you were "convinced" from get-go....


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

WHOA White spectrum? White light is not used in any way your only going to waste electricity, use up a space for another bulb, cause heat that isnt beneficial since its just heat but the plants are ignoring the light.

Use any bulbs that on the spectrum scale displayed are very high in ther blue range over 5,000K, for flowering use any bulbs in the reddish less than 3,000K

The table above even states not to use the white ranges its just not needed.

Other than that your good with T5 you do have to keep them a little further away than CFL and only use maybe one tube until they really get their fans out, then slowly use more bulbs to compensate for the growth you must sustain.


----------



## DCkush (Jun 19, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't understand the tubes you are getting--you want blue spectrum for veg and red spectrum for flowering. You need ventilation regardless of heat. Your plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on.
> 
> I am curious why you even asked the question, since it appears you were "convinced" from get-go....


 
Where did I say I wasn't going to vent. All I said is that it wasn't an issue. Don't look into things so much. I'm convinced that I can grow adequate bud this way. Does this mean I can't throw my idea up here seeing as I have no experience to see. I mean if you guys were saying that this setup would be sooooo detrimental, so catastrophic, biblical proportion f my s up then id know right. But you didn't. It can be done, and be done well and I'm sure we've all seen evidence of this somewhere in our token careers.



Now, would the said setup be ok. I know which spectrum for which period. One t5 8bulb fuxture. Or should I go with a diff setup.



-Dc


----------



## DCkush (Jun 19, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> WHOA White spectrum? White light is not used in any way your only going to waste electricity, use up a space for another bulb, cause heat that isnt beneficial since its just heat but the plants are ignoring the light.
> 
> Use any bulbs that on the spectrum scale displayed are very high in ther blue range over 5,000K, for flowering use any bulbs in the reddish less than 3,000K
> 
> ...


 
Good deal man. I didn't mean actual white light. I realized that's exactly what I said but I'm not too sure what it was I was trying to get across.  Thanks.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 19, 2011)

i would flower with HPS and veg with the T5's


----------



## DCkush (Jun 19, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i would flower with HPS and veg with the T5's


 


Budget is an issue unfortunately. If you have any suggestions as to where to get a good priced hps throw it my way friendo. If not I could be done though with the right bulbs and distance correct. T5 I'm referring to


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well whats a good price?

you can get a 400 for 100 bucks or a 600 for 200 bucks roughly.

T5's will veg great, flower, IMO not as well as hps.

but can it be done all the way with T5's, yes, just not as good. again IMO.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Yea truly times have changed apprently because now lows has 70 watters for around 80 bucks with ballast and bulb. 2 of those after your t5 would really kick some "uh huh."  I will most likely do this in my current CFL setup. This round I think I will really be going for the organic approach, and honestly I think its only fair that they get what they are known so well to love more. Although some recent events in my life had really left me in a bind Ill deff be bale to manage Im sure.


----------



## DCkush (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmm...that seems like a great idea. Thanks man.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Well thank you but I cant really take credit its the plant that makes it true. CFL or flouro can work just fine and as long as you do things that contribute to your main purpose of fat dense buds. Like really close lighting, little slight trims every couple weeks to contain growth into certain spots.

Honestly everyone on this forum should be thanked we all contribute in our own ways.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 19, 2011)

DCkush said:
			
		

> *I'm convinced that I can grow adequate bud this way*. Does this mean I can't throw my idea up here seeing as *I have no experience* to see. I mean if you guys were saying that this setup would be sooooo detrimental, so catastrophic, biblical proportion f my s up then id know right. But you didn't. *It can be done, and be done well* and I'm sure we've all seen evidence of this somewhere in our token careers.-Dc


 
Why do you ask a question when you already know the answer?  Since the majority of us disagree with you, you are right and we are all wrong.



			
				DCkush said:
			
		

> Now, would the said setup be ok. I know which spectrum for which period. One t5 8bulb fuxture. Or should I go with a diff setup.


 
Dang it, now you're confusing me.  I thought you already knew the answer, why ask the same question again?

The 8 bulb T5 set up will work great for vegging in a certain footprint as Growdude said.  Many people use them with great success- in fact our own HempGoddess is a big proponent of using them for veg.  But if they worked for flower- don't you think she'd use them?

But, you know for fact (without any experience) that it can be done and done well.  If you don't want our opinions- just go do it!

I wish you good luck and happy growing.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 19, 2011)

I would prefer to have two 150 hps or even just one with two pirexs doing a cooltube and a extractor from bathroom ( That i bet you folks can get for minus 100 dollars ) then a bunch of CFL. 
I have grown many years before ( 8 to be more exact ) with 10 tubes of 1 and a half meter ( 5 feet ) and the result is a joke compared to HPS.

With all the mistakes that you are going to do because you are a novice ( i'm too  ) with the CFL the results can satisfact you but the result of your hard work with the help of a HPS will just knock you down.

Is much better to have 40/50 grs from a plant ( with a small veg time ) then just 15gr.

But again ... You can do it .


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

DCkush said:
			
		

> Whilst you gents have been gettin eachother panties bunched I think I've decided upon a lighting setup that suits my op. Gonna go with a t5 8 bulb. For flowering gonna get 4 reds in the mix along with the whites and throw some reptile lights in there to boost trich production. I know most of you said try for hps or hid but I experienced first hand(knowingly) buds grow this way minus the reds and UV lights. I'm convinced. I'm gonna get those lights as close as possible and ventilation won't be an issue so it feels right but you all have more experience so lets hear it!!



You're adding heat that shouldn't be there, the lights will do this enough without adding a heat lamp to the mix. You know firsthand they'll grow this way?? Sure, buds will grow under many light conditions...even severely under-lit....but the buds will be light and airy.

Truly, you're goal is to produce killer buds...right? Why on earth cut corners at the most important stage? Look into real lighting and the plants will reward you! Sure, it's gonna cost a bit to get the right set-up, but imagine that first draw from your first home grown joint, then realize how much it cost in relation to buying a bag...

Lighting is very important, don't let yourself fall into the cost-cutting trap and do it up as best you can if you want good results!


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, and listen to THG and BBfan, they're very up-to-date on everything MJ! Don't hate the info, embrace it, use it and love it's results!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2011)

DCkush said:
			
		

> Budget is an issue unfortunately. If you have any suggestions as to where to get a good priced hps throw it my way friendo. If not I could be done though with the right bulbs and distance correct. T5 I'm referring to



Keep your eyes open for a good deal--they are everywhere.  I found 2 150w HPS yard/security lights at a storage unit sale for $2 each.  I turned these into a dual 150w grow light in a cool tube for about $20.  I could keep the light cool with a large computer fan.

Yes, it can be done with T5s, but you will want the red spectrum bulbs for flowering.  However, you may be able to find a HPS for cheap, which would give you a lot better harvest and cost less (lumen for lumen) in electricity.


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2011)

Love my HO T5's for veg but I wldnt flower with them unless I had no other options....gve me my HPS for big tight dense nugs.

Jmo


----------



## Roddy (Jun 21, 2011)

Item Number: VS1000TRMS-3       Qty:  1

Virtual Sun HPS 1000 Watt Cool Tube Grow Light System font color='red'strong(3-Pack)/strong/font  
 $ 699.99  

Might be a bit more than you need, but the price says a bit of what is out there!!! These 3 will be hanging in my basement next week


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2011)

Amazon--I recently saw 2 different 600W with digi ballast and in a cool tube for under $200.  There is a 400W for under $150.


----------



## DCkush (Jun 22, 2011)

I hella lucked out and found two sun system 150 watt both for 80. Will have to get bulbs I'm assume but that shouldn't be much right? Thanks hg. Just as soon as i read your post from the other day i started looking.


----------



## Hick (Jun 22, 2011)

dc.. "I" like shopping the elec. 'supply' stores for my bulbs. I'm betting they're $10 or less.  GREAT find!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2011)

DCkush said:
			
		

> I hella lucked out and found two sun system 150 watt both for 80. Will have to get bulbs I'm assume but that shouldn't be much right? Thanks hg. Just as soon as i read your post from the other day i started looking.



Cool!    No, bulbs are not expensive.  Are these HPS?  Are they the one piece units with the enclosed ballast?


----------



## DCkush (Jun 22, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Cool! No, bulbs are not expensive. Are these HPS? Are they the one piece units with the enclosed ballast?


 
Yes and yes. Enclosed ballast and all. 



Cool deal hick. Thanks for the headed up.


----------



## Locked (Jun 22, 2011)

150w HPS bulbs 6 bucks each at 1000bulbs.com>>>>   1000bulbs.com/product/4978/LU0150-0010.html


----------

